# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  أضخم شرح لـ ( صحيح البخاري ) نجاح القاري في شرح صحيح البخاري مخطوط

## احمد حامد الشافعى

تقدم دار النوادر لأول مرة على شبكة الانترنت أضخم شرح لصحيح البخاري  للعلامة يوسف زاده أفندي المتوفى سنة (1167هـ) والموسوم ب ((نجاح القاري في  شرح صحيح البخاري)) والمؤلف من (4000) لوحة تقريباً، والذي يقدر ب(50)  مجلدا إن طبع.
وهذه نسخة مكتبة الآثار والمخطوطات بتركيا.
روابط التحميل :
ترجمة المؤلف يوسف زاده
بطاقة تعريف مخطوط نجاح القاري1 الخاصة بنسخة دار النوادر
النسخ الخطية الأخرى لمخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري
النسخ الخطية المشابهة لمخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري
رابط المجلد الأول : مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج1
رابط المجلد الثاني : مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج2
رابط المجلد الثالث: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج3
رابط المجلد الرابع: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج4
رابط المجلد الخامس: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج5
رابط المجلد السادس: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج6
رابط المجلد السابع: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج7
رابط المجلد الثامن: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج8
رابط المجلد التاسع: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج9
رابط المجلد العاشر: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج10
رابط المجلد الحادي عشر: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج11
رابط المجلد الثاني عشر: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج12
رابط المجلد الثالث عشر: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج13
رابط المجلد الرابع عشر: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج14
رابط المجلد الخامس عشر: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج15
رابط المجلد السادس عشر: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج16
رابط المجلد السابع عشر: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج17
رابط المجلد الثامن عشر: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج18
رابط المجلد التاسع عشر: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج19
رابط المجلد العشرون: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج20
رابط المجلد الواحد والعشرين: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج21
رابط المجلد الثاني والعشرين: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج22
رابط المجلد الثالث والعشرين: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج23
رابط المجلد الرابع والعشرين: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج24
رابط المجلد الخامس والعشرين: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج25
رابط المجلد السادس والعشرين: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج26
رابط المجلد السابع والعشرين: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج27
رابط المجلد الثامن والعشرين: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج28
رابط المجلد التاسع والعشرين: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج29
رابط المجلد الثلاثين والأخير: مخطوط نجاح القاري شرح صحيح البخاري ج30

روابط خاصة لتحميل الكتاب بالكامل : (850.36 MB)
1- http://www.multiupload.nl/R6UYJPOVXK
2-*http://hotfile.com/dl/113989845/64662ec/.rar.html*
مصدرها منتديات المكتبة

----------


## محمود الجيزي

أحسن الله إليك وجزاك خير الجزاء

----------


## محمد شرف الدين

روابط اخري للمخطوطة علي ارشيف
مفهرسة
 من صنع الاخ "العبيد"

علي رابط واحد بصيغة rar 

هــــــــــنـــ  ــــــــا 

علي رابط واحد بصيغة pdf 


هـــــــــــنــ  ـــــــــا 

روابط المجلدات منفصلة 

http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/01.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/02.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/03.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/04.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/05.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/06.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/07.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/08.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/09.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/10.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/11.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/12.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/13.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/14.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/15.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/16.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/17.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/18.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/19.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/20.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/21.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/22.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/23.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/24.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/25.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/26.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/27.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/28.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/29.pdf 
http://archive.org/download/najahulqari/30.pdf

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

الخط صغير لا يكاد يقرأ

----------


## أسامة سعد منجي أبو الغار

جزى الله خيرا كل من ساهم في إخراج هذا العمل العظيم ليفيد منه طلبة العلم وأخص بالذكر الأخ الذي قام بفهرسة الكتاب فقد يسر كثيرا طريق مطالعته والبحث فيه والحمد لله بنعمته تتم الصالحات.

----------


## جاسر محمد يسرى

هل حقق هذا الكتاب؟

----------

